# Deer in headlight: Can't make COVER decision. Researched the issue to death HELP



## atwnsw (Nov 22, 2009)

Okay, I just ordered the Oberon for my wife and am looking forward to seeing it in person.  In the meantime I have no cover for my kindle 2 and none on order.  Here are my thoughts below.  Can somebody make this decision for me!  As far as style, I prefer the simple, soft leather look.

M-Edge - Liked the Executive version but it isn't made for Kindle 2.  Loved the built-in light concept and would pay more for it without too much bulk.  Not crazy about the other M-Edge lines especially the flip cover concept.  Not natural.

Noreveusa - Received it and was disappointed.  I ordered the chestnut (middle line) and didn't think the leather was that special for the price.  Functionally okay.

Cole Haan - Think it is the perfect material but am scared to death that the Hinge system will crack the Kindle.  Also, there is no magnet or strap to keep it closed.  This would be my first choice if these issues were addressed.

Mivizu - Nothing special in terms of leather.  Looks highly functional.

Bobarra - Looks like okay leather but bulky in appearance and doesn't appear to be super functional.

Help me pull the trigger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Driving me nuts.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi atwnsw, tough choice you've got to make!  The easy answer is why settle for one cover, get them all!  Haha, but maybe you're not quite as obsessed with accessories as some of us on here, so let me try and make it a little bit easier for you.  Out of your options, I would go for either M-Edge or Cole Haan.

I have three M-Edge covers.  The quality is excellent and I will definitely buy more.  The closest K2 version to the Executive is the Prodigy Jacket, which is compatible with the booklight.  I understand that you are wary of hinges, but your Kindle is in no danger with this set-up.

Same goes for the Cole Haan covers - the only reports of Kindles being cracked happened with the Amazon cover.  No other hinged covers caused the same issues, to my knowledge.  I share your concern over the lack of proper closure, which is why I chose M-Edge.  I also think Cole Haan is a bit expensive, but I'm an impoverished student  

By the way, don't knock the "unnatural" flip covers until you've tried it!  It's surprisingly comfortable to hold.


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Wife and I have both M-Edge covers and Oberon covers. The M-Edge covers get little use as we love the Oberon covers. I find the leather M-Edge covers to be a little stiffer than I would like.

It is really a matter of personal taste.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

Can I add to the pile for more options? 

Have you seen JAVOedge?
It's an option as we have leather and animal friendly non-leather options for a variety of styles: professional, creative, etc.
If you like the M-edge Executive, here are other styles we have and we also sell on on our Amazon Store (apply your Kindleboard discount!).
















JAVOedge Black Croc Book Style Case for the Amazon Kindle 2 [FREE Shipping]
Holiday Sale! JAVOedge Amazon Kindle 2 Book Style Case (Jet Black Fiber)

We also have a thread here at KindleBoards if you want to see what others have to say about us.

Good luck in shopping!


----------



## atwnsw (Nov 22, 2009)

Your killing me..........



Javoedge said:


> Can I add to the pile for more options?
> 
> Have you seen JAVOedge?
> It's an option as we have leather and animal friendly non-leather options for a variety of styles: professional, creative, etc.
> ...


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love M-Edge, their looks are awesome


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Personally I love the bobarra covers.  Functionality is great.  I have 2.  Having said that i hope to order a javoedge on new years eve.  just because I love changing things up and I love the new blue croc leather cover


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

atwnsw said:


> Noreveusa - Received it and was disappointed. I ordered the chestnut (middle line) and didn't think the leather was that special for the price. Functionally okay.


I'm very close to ordering a Noreve cover and was surprised to read this  Can you provide more details on why you were disappointed?

Thanks!


----------



## atwnsw (Nov 22, 2009)

Which leather were you considering ordering?

Maybe that might help me respond properly...


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

atwnsw said:


> Which leather were you considering ordering?
> 
> Maybe that might help me respond properly...


First sorry to hijack your thread!

I'm really still all over the place. But my favorites are passion vintage in the exceptional collection orebony in the ambition selection. For the cost I don't want to order one and be disappointed. I've looked at the Oberon but I don't think any of them work well with my new purse...


----------



## atwnsw (Nov 22, 2009)

I had ordered the Sandy Vintage from the exceptional collection originally and spoke to Noreveusa to get their opinion.  The said that the material would absorb the skin oils in time and create a differentiation from where you handle the kindle vs where it is lightly touched.

So, I cancelled my order and then ordered the Chestnut based on their input.  I think that the chestnut is nothing special.  It is very well made and functional.  Just not memorable or striking.  I think that I would have been happier with the Sandy Vintage but didn't want a two color cover.

So, I ended up ordering the Cole hann today thanks to everybody's input.

If you want I can post photos of the chestnut tomorrow.  It is packed away for return.

P.S.  The chestnut was more burgundy than brown...


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

atwnsw said:


> If you want I can post photos of the chestnut tomorrow. It is packed away for return.


If you have time and wouldn't mind that would be great! I didn't realize you could return a Kindle 2 cover That would help in the decision process if I could return it if I'm not happy with it!


----------



## atwnsw (Nov 22, 2009)

15% restocking fee...


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

atwnsw said:


> M-Edge - Liked the Executive version but it isn't made for Kindle 2. Loved the built-in light concept and would pay more for it without too much bulk. Not crazy about the other M-Edge lines especially the flip cover concept. Not natural.


M-edge or Amazon must have stumbled across these: 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001SHNAZQ/ref=oss_T15_product

They're not real leather, but they are for the K2.


----------



## kindleq (Dec 28, 2009)

I wonder how the Cole Haan cover doesn't suffer from hinge problems? Soft back flaps? (I know M-edge ones have bands that hold the right side of Kindle, so it's safe with M-edge ones) I'm still deciding between Noreve and Cole Haan since I got my Kindle. I'd like to go with Cole Haan if I don't have to worry about hinge problems.. I don't like the design of Noreve covers, but they have this "rail" system which gets rid of hinge problems.


----------



## atwnsw (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree with you and have the same concerns with the CH cover. Mine should be here Wednesday so I hope to be in a better position to address our concerns. The Noreve rail system is the cleanest system.



kindleq said:


> I wonder how the Cole Haan cover doesn't suffer from hinge problems? Soft back flaps? (I know M-edge ones have bands that hold the right side of Kindle, so it's safe with M-edge ones) I'm still deciding between Noreve and Cole Haan since I got my Kindle. I'd like to go with Cole Haan if I don't have to worry about hinge problems.. I don't like the design of Noreve covers, but they have this "rail" system which gets rid of hinge problems.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I love my Javoedge, for me it is the perfect cover. It holds the K2 very securly and looks great. I gave several for Christmas and they were all a big hit


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My understanding is that the hinge issues resulted from people trying to open the cover "upside down", which could be avoided by putting a dot of velcro on the back of the Kindle so the resistance tells you you're trying to open it the wrong way.  And I do suspect the softer leather of the Cole Haan provides less resistance if one tries to open it incorrectly.   

I don't have a K2 (yet), and I do love my Oberon cover for my K1, but whenever I get a new Kindle I'll be torn between the Oberon and the JavoEdge.  Although I do like the M-edge GO cover in the new gold/silver/champagne color.


----------



## kindleq (Dec 28, 2009)

atwnsw said:


> I agree with you and have the same concerns with the CH cover. Mine should be here Wednesday so I hope to be in a better position to address our concerns. The Noreve rail system is the cleanest system.


atwnsw, have you received your CH cover yet? Are you convinced that it won't have the hinge problems even when you tried to open it upside down?


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

Just received my kindle and I am walking around the house with the box it came in as the case!! 
So, hopefully when I finally decide on which case, it will be a big improvement!! HAHA. It is so hard for me to decide! I wish I could hold them all! My deadline is today! I must order today! This box thing is cracking me up!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

kindleq said:


> atwnsw, have you received your CH cover yet? Are you convinced that it won't have the hinge problems even when you tried to open it upside down?


I would also love to know this answer. The Cole Haan is in my top three right now


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I have the OCTO vintage leather kindle cover...and I love it.

It does have a hinge system...but it's so simple it gives me no cause for worry.  

The leather can be described as masculine.  It's a vintage, untreated leather and really feels and looks like a old worn journal.  It's handsome, really.  But, I love it because it feels so "used"...it takes the Kindle from being this modern age reading device and returns it to it's roots--and old leather bound book...a really sweet mix of old and new.  

I use a clip book light with it...and it's not an issue.  If you were to pick up a netbook sleeve for it, you could store both easily.  

I know you're torn between a couple of covers...and not to confuse the issue...but I own an mEdge, and looked at the Cole Haan covers before pulling the trigger and from the moment it arrived I've been in crazy love with it...couldn't be happier in a million years!


----------



## sheista (Dec 27, 2009)

I am happy to read I am not the only one incapable of making this decision!


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

The real kicker is, once you finally make a decision, you will then find yourself only wanting more, lol.  I have a Javoedge and absolutely love it, but the more I read these boards, the more covers and cases I want for variety purposes (currently drooling over oberon cases and BB bags).


----------



## atwnsw (Nov 22, 2009)

First let me apologize for the delay in responding. My niece is staying with us........

The verdict is in: Cole Haan is a winner.

Here is why:

First, I really find the exterior leather to be leathery soft and broken in.

Second, the hinges. My biggest fear was that the hinges would cause the kindle to break in time like I read about amazon's cover. I have no concern. The reason is that the cover has several creases where you can fold it back to read. Because the crease in not near the hinge, there is no pressure whatsoever of the kindle cracking.

Third, the interior of the cover is super soft (suede) and since you are holding the inside cover when reading, it makes it that much more of a fun experience.

Fourth, there is no risk of buying it from amazon and returning it for a full money refund. Just make sure that you select that the "right" reason for returning it. Yes, it costs $99 but if you are looking to spend between $70-80 for an Oberon, what is another $15-20.

My wife has ordered an Oberon for herself and is thrilled with my selection. No regrets.

Sorry for the delay but here is a link to 10 photos which I just took and posted for you.

I have them at the following link in the meantime:

http://img683.imageshack.us/g/90940834.jpg/


----------



## kindleq (Dec 28, 2009)

atwnsw said:


> First let me apologize for the delay in responding. My niece is staying with us........
> 
> The verdict is in: Cole Haan is a winner.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Suzan129 (Jan 1, 2010)

It looks GREAT!!! So happy you are enjoying it! Like I said, I need to get rid of this box as a case. So I placed my order today. Oberon, Gingko in red. I probably will not have for awhile since they are closed for vacation. 
I'm wondering if there is a store front I can go to for an inexpensive very temporary case


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice Cole-Haan cover - I am kicking myself for missing one on eBay - a  bronze woven one went to someone for $77 - that was a great deal.  I'm not above hoarding until I get a K2 (which is probably going to happen soon....)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Atwnsw, Very nice cover.

Suzan129, I have the Oberon Gingko in red and it is beautiful!  Enjoy, it's worth the wait.  In the meantime check out Target, they have Neoprene sleeves that work well with the Kindles in a cover or not (just wrap your Kindle in a soft cloth for added protection) and they are not very expensive, about $12.00 or so.

Brenda


----------

